# She got my son to do this.....



## mrnice (Aug 11, 2009)

Still battling my ex through courts for property settlement.
Bottom line is her greed is just costing her more and more money.
They have even asked for my new partner to disclose all of her assets and finances etc. 
They're on a fishing expedition but unfortunately their is no fish to be caught. 

Saturday morning my son gets off the phone to his mother.

5 minutes later he says "Dad can I play with your iphone"
I hand it over. 
He then proceeds to start taking photos of random items in my household. 
I asked him what he was doing, he said, "Nothing dad, just taking pictures"

I reply "What for and why"
He went all silent.
I said "Mommy asked you to do this didn't she"
His reply "Yes she did"

I took my phone back off him,.... he was in the process of attempting to email pictures to his mother. 

What an appalling thing to ask your son to partake in. 
Is this person really fit to be a mother. 

Just when we thought she sunk to the lowest levels in her campaign against us, she goes and does this. 

What warped mind even thinks of doing this. 

How pathetic.

Sorry guys just venting.


----------



## gearhead65 (Aug 25, 2011)

The thing to address with your son is that you want him to be honest with what he is asked to do. Acknowledge that it must be a very difficult situation he is in, but that deception isn't acceptable. If that means he says "Dad, I'm about to lie to you." and then says what his mother told him to say, so be it. **Edit: He also need to feel comfortable enough to do that and know he won't be punished for being forthright and honest /Edit**

The thing to address with your ex is she should never put your son in that position. If she isn't willing to go over and do it herself. She shouldn't be asking others to do it for her. Especially your child who you are expected to maintain a loving relationship with. 

Ask her to call her attorney and discuss "Alienation of Affection" and the consequences for it in the court. She'll likely straighten up very quickly. Also having a partner while your still finishing a divorce is poor form. No wonder she's pulling you back into court.

GearHead


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How old is your son?


----------



## mrnice (Aug 11, 2009)

gearhead65 said:


> having a partner while your still finishing a divorce is poor form. No wonder she's pulling you back into court.
> 
> GearHead


In our country you need to be officially seperated for 1 year before you can file for divorce. 

You cannot file for divorce until court proceedings have finished.

We officially seperated in 2009. 

I moved in with new partner in past 12 months. 

Thanks for your comments they are somewhat helpful but thought I'd tell you the story so you don't jump the gun and tell me it was poor form to have a new partner. 
We do need to move on in life. 

May I also add, our seperation was due to my ex.s infidelity.


----------



## mrnice (Aug 11, 2009)

EleGirl said:


> How old is your son?


8 years old.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Shame on that woman.

Poor kid.


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

that's pathetic. glad you caught it and can talk about being honest with him and sadly, that others aren't honest all the time.


----------



## mrnice (Aug 11, 2009)

cabbage65 said:


> that's pathetic. glad you caught it and can talk about being honest with him and sadly, that others aren't honest all the time.


Why are people like this is beyond me. 
She has a diagnosed mental disorder and I guess this is just what she does. 

Sad for the kids, it will screw them up for a while but they are slowly starting to realise what their mother is doing, they have told me a few things which leads me to believe they know whats going on.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

You should take pictures of shabby garbage and send them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> You should take pictures of shabby garbage and send them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Or a picture of you, your partner and your son, in a group hug. 

(j/k....I don't think you should retaliate for her using your son as a pawn by using your son as a pawn.)


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

papa5280 said:


> Or a picture of you, your partner and your son, in a group hug.
> 
> (j/k....I don't think you should retaliate for her using your son as a pawn by using your son as a pawn.)


Agree - don't sink to her level - but I would address this issue directly and in writing with her.

What a jerk...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I like the idea of taking pictures of the garage... or go to some really undown place and take them.. sending them to her.

geez, telling an 8 year old to do this is pretty low. But these things happen in divorce. I swear people lose their minds.


----------

